# Favorite Body Butter



## Haute_Tub (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone out there tried anything new? I'm looking for a good one-


----------



## Sophia (Oct 9, 2005)

Have you tried Body Shop's? They're great. I use Shea Butter but now I'll buy Papaya!


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haute_Tub* Anyone out there tried anything new? I'm looking for a good one- not particularly new but - Palmer's cocoa butter - I use it religiously every day - makes me high on chcolate fumes




and makes my skin v v soft!
-xc


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 9, 2005)

I love the Body Shop's butters. Coconut is my fave, also Sesame and Grapeseed.


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 9, 2005)

I love Philosophy's Ginger bread man which is more of a souffle and The Body Shop's Nut Body Butter


----------



## melzie_fire (Oct 9, 2005)

TBS butters are nice (at least nut is, that's all I've tried from it)

Bath &amp; Body Works Tutti Dolci souffles are nice, I have the cinnamon frosting one and it smells so good!

If you can, you must try MOR Sorbet body butter. It is a really nice, thick consistency and the scent is so light &amp; refreshing, kind of a coconutty/marshmallow scent. I love it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

I love Origins cocoa therapy body butter. I also use the cocoa therapy body buffing scrub. They smell soo good, good enough to eat. Speaking of that, one of the girls that works at my Origins said that her 5 year old snuck in the shower and ate a good portion of her scrub.



I guess it's a good thing they are natural so it didn't harm him.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 10, 2005)

I was at Origins a couple of weeks ago, and smelled the cocoa one your talking about Lisa and heelllooo I want it. Smells fab. I am a nut on body scrubs and scents. I also love BBW Tutti Dolci Tiramisu Venezian. Yummy.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* I was at Origins a couple of weeks ago, and smelled the cocoa one your talking about Lisa and heelllooo I want it. Smells fab. will agree with that one - must stock up - origins stuff always smells gorgeous... btw has anyone tried their makeup? I quite fancy trying their foundation and service with a smile lippies (anti-chap - woohoo!!!)





xxxc


----------



## DCBorn (Oct 10, 2005)

I am considering the new one at Bath &amp; Bodyworks, Brown Sugar &amp; Fig. It smells really good!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 10, 2005)

My favourite so far is The Body Shop Brazil Nut, it smells heavenly and so does the scrub, soap and showergel; next I plan to try the Shea Butter, I hear it's the best and the most moisturising.


----------



## dylansmommie (Oct 10, 2005)

I like the Bathed and Infused fluff. It is about the consistency of the MOR butters, but alot cheaper and you can get them in alot more scents.


----------



## Leony (Oct 11, 2005)

I love Body Shop's Butters :icon_love


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 13, 2005)

I love The Body Shop body butters as well.


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 14, 2005)

B&amp;BW's pumpkin body butter smells great but my favorites right now are Jaqua's Buttercream Frosting body butter or B&amp;BW's Cocoa B in the Pure Simplicity line (it's actually a balm...).


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 18, 2005)

My all time fave is Gilden Tree's Zen Forest line....can I just say SCRUMPTIOUS! It has a very sexy fragrance and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 18, 2005)

I like tree hut's body butters. They seem to work as well as The Body Shop's and are less expensive. You can get tree hut body butter at wal-mart and target.


----------



## yazzy (Oct 20, 2005)

*Palmer's Shea Butter Formula*

yazzy


----------



## Sofia (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm a fan of the Body Shop's coconut body butter. Has anyone tried L'Occitane's shea butter or Sephora's Indulgences Whipped Body Delights or their Superstars Super Supreme Body Butter? I'm in the mood for a change.


----------



## sheubear (Oct 22, 2005)

oh yes, Body Shop has some nice collection of body butters! L'Occitane's is expensive stuff!





Originally Posted by *Sofia* I'm a fan of the Body Shop's coconut body butter. Has anyone tried L'Occitane's shea butter or Sephora's Indulgences Whipped Body Delights or their Superstars Super Suodypreme Body Butter? I'm in the mood for a change.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 23, 2005)

Currently, I'm using Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Butter. I like it, but I haven't decided if I'll make it a staple, yet.

I forgot how much I love Origins! :icon_love I'm so going to place an order!


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, I realize this is an old thread but I was bored today and was reading a bunch when I came upon this one.




I couldn't resist replying because I just LOVE Biotone's Mango &amp; Manderin Body Butter! One of the places I go to &amp; get a massage used this on me and after that I just had to buy it. I bought it from them, but since then I buy it online since it's a little cheaper (costs around $30). It doesn't really have a strong citrus smell, I'm not sure what it is but it's wonderful.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haute_Tub* Anyone out there tried anything new? I'm looking for a good one- The Body Shops Mango body butter, the scent is intoxicating! Also, Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar body cream.


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 29, 2005)

The body shops brazil nut is my fave EVER :icon_love i love the body scrub, shower cream abd soap to it aswell


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2005)

I love my The Body Shops Mango body butter :icon_love


----------



## Sophia (Nov 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I love my The Body Shops Mango body butter :icon_love Really Leony Mango is good?? I've only tried Sheea Butter from the body shop, and I was thinking to try Papaya or Mango!


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll have to go to Body Shop and try on a sample of the Mango and compare it to my Biotone's Mango &amp; Manderin Body Butter and see how it rates, thanks.


----------



## Denise P (Dec 6, 2005)

I absolutely adore Arbonne's Ginger Citrus Body Scrub and Butter! Many BBW scents are too sweet for me to wear all day -- I don't want to smell like a holiday pie or a piece of candy. The ginger citrus is light and only slightly sweet, perfect for everyday wear. I keep a set in my shower and another in my tub because I wouldn't be without it. My other favorite scent is Mandarin Cashmere. Instead of a body butter, it comes in a body whip, a much lighter consistency but great lasting power. I LOVE the scent and wear it to all my special events. It includes mandarin orange peel extract, orchid extract and vanilla extra in just the right mix. This is my husband's personal favorite, too.


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 6, 2005)

TBS Mango and also Blueberry! I need to try Olive as well.


----------



## dancar3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, after going to some stores and trying out some other body butter's (just to compare) I'm done looking for my favorite, it's still Biotone Mango &amp; Manderin. I know that now I don't need to try out anything else since this is now my must have and I just absolutely love it. Now if I could say that for my makeup and skincare products, I'd be one happy camper.


----------



## candle (Dec 8, 2005)

i tried the cocount body shop butter ... it is so go0o0d


----------



## Pat01 (Dec 9, 2005)

The Bath and Body shop's new one for the holiday, Vanilla Spice, it makes my skin feel smooth and soft, and the scent stays on for the enitre day!!


----------



## amelia (Dec 16, 2005)

Ooh, I agree! I LOVE The Body Shop's Mango Body Butter. I own it along with the Body Scrub and it smells SO GOOD. :icon_love

I just went on the Body Shop's website and it looks they they have two new butters: Cranberry and Candied Citrus. I wonder if they smell good.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *amelia* Ooh, I agree! I LOVE The Body Shop's Mango Body Butter. I own it along with the Body Scrub and it smells SO GOOD. :icon_love 

I just went on the Body Shop's website and it looks they they have two new butters: Cranberry and Candied Citrus. I wonder if they smell good.

The cranberry is lovely :icon_love


----------



## amelia (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* The cranberry is lovely :icon_love Aww, I wish I could smell it! I saw the samples in the mall today but I couldn't smell it because I had a cold and my nose was stuffed.


----------



## bunni (Dec 17, 2005)

Grapeseed body butter by Body shop.

okay get this: today earlier i saw the exact copy at walmart, smells the same, guess how much?

yep, under $4!!! i didn't buy it though, they had different scents: mango, avocado, cocoa etc. if you try or me, we should share how it is.


----------



## Pat01 (Dec 17, 2005)

The cranberry is really good, got some after Christmas last year


----------



## Sophia (Dec 18, 2005)

I got Papaya from The Body Shop and it's awesome much better texture than Shea, it's more light and creamy because it's for normal skins and not dry so it's not feeling oily on my skin!!!


----------



## kurczak (Dec 19, 2005)

I like body butters Fruit Line (from Douglas ). They are exactly the same like TBS but for a half price. Cocount is my favourite one.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 19, 2005)

I love Body Butters too but I'm always lazy about applying them because I'm usually in a hurry to get dressed. Does anyone find that their jeans are tight after applying a body lotion? LOL

Maybe I'm not waiting long renough to dry.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 21, 2005)

^^^I don't find that usually, maybe because I spend a while getting ready, but if a lotion/cream is really sticky I feel like clothes stick to it!


----------



## bunni (Dec 21, 2005)

i have another favorite: papaya!


----------



## Ashlee (Dec 24, 2005)

I ahve tried sephoras whipped body delights and they are really good! Just wish they came in larger sizes!!! Love pink grapefruit and marshmallow!!!


----------



## urbanangel (Dec 27, 2005)

Body Shop's body butter in papaya...smells sooo good and is a great moisturizer.


----------



## hellokittyaus06 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am a fan of TheBodyShop too..Here are my fav:

-Nut Butter

-Papaya Butter

-Passionfruit

-Africa Spa Wisdom

L'occitane:

-Shea Butter (200ml)

MOR:

-Camquat Body Balm

Palmer's:

-Shea Butter


----------



## KittyM (Jan 1, 2006)

I just love the butter from Body shop too!!Right now I`m smelling strawberry!!!I like cranberry too!!!


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 2, 2006)

I LOVE body shop papaya body butter, and the lip one too. MMmmmmmmmmmm!!!





Palmers cocoa butter is a classic fave-THE BEST at getting rid of stretch marks (don't pretend you dont have them.... )





Cant think of anymore at the monent, I am having a memory block!


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 2, 2006)

My fave is cocoa butter! mmmm!:icon_love

I also love mango one too, smells delish, and i like the coconut one too (naturally



)

They have a limited edition banana butter going for half price in UK shops, i was sooooo tempted





I also use the palmers formula one too, better if your gettin dressed afterwards as it sinks in quicker! Smells yummy and is cheap too!


----------



## lkr736 (Jan 5, 2006)

*BBW daily protection body butter with 100% black currant*

*by Pure Simplicity $12.00..got it for $5 at the annual sale. very light &amp; fluffy &amp; very thick. I love how it's not greasy.*


----------



## fabul0us (Jan 7, 2006)

i love body shops coconut, but i've actually been using walmarts mango body butter. :] i like it lol


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

I get the cheap body butters from Walmart and to tell you the truth I haven't noticed any difference from the body shop ones.


----------



## wingie (Jan 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DCBorn* I am considering the new one at Bath &amp; Bodyworks, Brown Sugar &amp; Fig. It smells really good! I just got that and it's great!
I also like the Tutti Dolci Sugar Wafer Souffle.


----------



## carmenjamese (Jan 9, 2006)

I love the Body Shop's line of body butters. They have wonderful frangrances and are nice and thick. I love them, i have mango and cocoa. Next time you are at the mall step in and sample them.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *litlbitprincess* I get the cheap body butters from Walmart and to tell you the truth I haven't noticed any difference from the body shop ones. I tried the Walmart copies and ugghh they did not compare. Once you compare the ingredients, it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 9, 2006)

I love Coco Butter in general, my favorite is definitely Palmers Coco Butter lotion. I love how is makes my skin feel after I get out the tub, oh so soft and smooth.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Body Shop in Coconut is my fave.


----------



## Alyosha (Jan 14, 2006)

Another vote for the Body Shop butters! I have at least 4 different ones.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pat01* The Bath and Body shop's new one for the holiday, Vanilla Spice, it makes my skin feel smooth and soft, and the scent stays on for the enitre day!!



I have this too and :icon_love it!! I didnt know it was a holiday scent tho cuz I got it in August.


----------



## ChiQT (Jan 15, 2006)

I love The Body Shop's butters...Mango and Grapeseed being my favorites...


----------



## Becka (Jan 15, 2006)

I just went to www.thebodyshop.com to checkout the flavours and they have body butters at 50% off til Jan 16! All kinds except cocoa butter. I'm not sure if that is for online sales only, but I think I'll head out to the mall tomorrow to see if the sales are in the store too. That's huge savings!


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm also a body shop butter lover...i also bought Fresh Sugar shea butter because i love the scent and the Chocolate Orange one too:icon_love


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 15, 2006)

I love Philosphy's cinnamon buns body soufflet. It is really creamy and makes your skin so soft.


----------



## ozi (Jan 17, 2006)

I am a Body Shop fan too






My favorite butters are vanilla, coconut, avocado, banana, strawberry and brasilian nut. Mmmhh that smell is so nice...I also use lip butters.

And I also like the colours of their boxes, they're like candies...


----------



## Leony (Jan 17, 2006)

Update:

I'm done with Mango, Papaya and Olive body butter from TBS, now I'm loving my new Samourai Woman fruity body butter.:icon_love


----------



## Sophia (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Update:I'm done with Mango, Papaya and Olive body butter from TBS, now I'm loving my new Samourai Woman fruity body butter.:icon_love

Ohh Leony this brand must be awesome!!! It's Japanese right? I love the funky packaging!!


----------



## Leony (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Ohh Leony this brand must be awesome!!! It's Japanese right? I love the funky packaging!! I'm not sure sweetie, but I think the original brand is from France.I loveee the yummy scent, yum yummm.:icon_love

Check this  for other bb.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 18, 2006)

The Samourai Woman body butter looks really nice and I love the packaging!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I'm not sure sweetie, but I think the original brand is from France.I loveee the yummy scent, yum yummm.:icon_love

Check this  for other bb.

Ohhh the Mango with Peach must be awesome!!!! Too bad we don't have it here, the only Body Butters we have are TBS!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* not particularly new but - Palmer's cocoa butter - I use it religiously every day - makes me high on chcolate fumes



and makes my skin v v soft!
-xc

DITTO...............LOVE it !!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 29, 2006)

I just recently bought the grapeseed body butter from The Body Shop and I really love it! I like the smell of my Origins Cocoa Therapy body butter waay more but the grapeseed feels really nice, too.


----------



## cyens (Jan 30, 2006)

I say body shop's body butter


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love Origins cocoa therapy body butter. I also use the cocoa therapy body buffing scrub. They smell soo good, good enough to eat. Speaking of that, one of the girls that works at my Origins said that her 5 year old snuck in the shower and ate a good portion of her scrub.



I guess it's a good thing they are natural so it didn't harm him. This is actually one I was considering getting. Have you tried the cocoa soap bar? Smells so good!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 6, 2006)

i love love love the body shop grapeseed body butter


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 6, 2006)

I used to like the TBS butters, but since I have been using etailer stuff more and more I find I really like make me smooth shea body souffle for my dry skin. it's very moisturizing, but not greasy, and you have a choice of 400+ scents or some insane number like that. I slather it on every inch of me after my nightly shower and my skin has never felt or looked better.


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Feb 7, 2006)

I use Avon's Skin So Soft Body Butter. They seem to come out with it every couple of years, so I get it whenever I see it. I use the Soft n' Sensual scent. I think it's great for an overnight foot treatment too.


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *honeysdead* I used to like the TBS butters, but since I have been using etailer stuff more and more I find I really like make me smooth shea body souffle for my dry skin. it's very moisturizing, but not greasy, and you have a choice of 400+ scents or some insane number like that. I slather it on every inch of me after my nightly shower and my skin has never felt or looked better. I love Body Butter. My favorites are
Blue Gardenia

Spiced Pear

Mango body butters by Warm Spirit

Cindy


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Another vote for The Body Shop's Body Butters.


----------



## dietpepsifreak (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Haute_Tub* Anyone out there tried anything new? I'm looking for a good one- The best etailer butter's I've found are at Moonbeam bath and Bathed and Infused. If you need their websites pm me


----------



## californiagirl (Feb 17, 2006)

As far as body butters available at the mall, the Body Shop does have some great ones. They just came out with a new strawberry one, but my personal favourite is the coconut. Yum! Philosophy's Cinnamon Buns Souffle is also _delicious_. It makes me just want to eat myself.





From online stores, I'd say that the best body butter I've ever tried is Skindecent's Velvet Body Exilir. Just a little makes my skin like, well, velvet. It's a little pricier than some of their other lotions but is just amazing. I like it in Toasted Marshmallow and Vanilla Frosting 

Also online, I really like Skindazzles Whipped Body Frosting (which were just reformulated!). You can get it in a million scents, but I'm partial to Orange Crush, Bermuda Triangle and Birthday Cake.

Finally, although it's plain, Eucerin lotion is great for those days when my skin is misbehaving and wants something that won't bother it at all. It can be quite picky.





Edit: I just realized that maybe I shouldn't have posted the links to the etailers in my message? If you want them, just PM me!


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got some Korunaturals manuka honey body butter. It's really rich and creamy and so far (one use) it seems to work pretty well, smells great too. I'll keep you updated, I have extremely dry skin so I am the perfect person to test it out



I also got some of their other products but haven't tried any of them except for the hemp manuka lip moisturizer, feels really nice on the lips but I just can't get past the smell...yuck. It reminds me of when I used to take Metabolife diet pills...smells like them


----------



## Leony (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *californiagirl* Edit: I just realized that maybe I shouldn't have posted the links to the etailers in my message? If you want them, just PM me! Thanks californiagirl


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Currently, I'm using Bliss Lemon + Sage Body Butter. I like it, but I haven't decided if I'll make it a staple, yet. I forgot how much I love Origins! :icon_love I'm so going to place an order!

Please excuse me while I quote myself.



It's a staple. I'm about to purchase number three. I love the corresponding scrub, too.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 12, 2006)

Im about 3/4 done with my Manuka Honey Body Butter and I will be re-ordering. I love the smell.


----------



## sweet-komal (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Have you tried Body Shop's? They're great. I use Shea Butter but now I'll buy Papaya! *I worked in body shop on work experience for two weeks, I was always using their body butters on my hands, made them lovely soft and smelt gorgeous, love brazil nut but if that too heavy then grape is good..or is it melon? still yummy!



*


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 20, 2006)

They (The Body Shop) are introducing a new Almond range, I've already previewed the lotion and it smells good but it can't possibly top the Brazil Nut!


----------



## Estrelinha (Mar 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Haute_Tub* Anyone out there tried anything new? I'm looking for a good one- I have a ton of body butters that I'm willing to make decant samples of if anyone's interested..


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 26, 2006)

I love love love LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Body Shop's STRAWBERRY Body Butter. Oh yummy!


----------



## momof3 (Mar 26, 2006)

My favorite is a ginger citrus body butter. It was the first Arbonne product I ever bought. I rubbed it on my hands/arms and elbows and seriously could not stop caressing my arms. It made my skin so smooth and the scent was delicious.


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alicat26* I love love love LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Body Shop's STRAWBERRY Body Butter. Oh yummy!



I'm with you on this one!!! LOVE IT!!:icon_love


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* I'm with you on this one!!! LOVE IT!!:icon_love glad you like it



i have never seen anyone else use it!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bocagirl* I love the Body Shop's butters. Coconut is my fave, also Sesame and Grapeseed. coconut too, yum yum


----------



## butterflyblue (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with the "Body Shop" butters they are amazing, and make my skin so soft! I have used them for years! I love the Brazil Nut. I was there this weekend, they have a special going on 2 for $24. I bought 2 body butters , and 2 of the scrubs! The best!!


----------



## vilefairy (Mar 29, 2006)

definitely Body Shop body butters..


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 31, 2006)

OK....I still have a little left but I ordered 2 more of the Koru Naturals Manuka Honey Body Butter. I have been a strong Cetaphil Cream believer for years, since my derm recommended it when I was on accutane, but I think this might be even better! The Cetaphil is great stuff but this keeps me from looking flakey/ashy for MUCH longer and I just LOVE the smell of this stuff! For about half of the day, whenever my hand goes in front of my face, I can smell it, it's a really clean smell. If you've been thinkin about it....just buy it.


----------



## hannah (Mar 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *momof3* My favorite is a ginger citrus body butter. It was the first Arbonne product I ever bought. I rubbed it on my hands/arms and elbows and seriously could not stop caressing my arms. It made my skin so smooth and the scent was delicious. I've tried this, too. It smells realy good. I also have the shower gel, too. But I can't get past my Body Shop body butters. My fav is the coconut and passion fruit!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Bliss Plum Plum Body Butter

Bliss Lemon+Sage Body Butter


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm loving The Body Shops Honey and also the Banana Body Butters, they're discontinued but they now come out every season as 'special edition'.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

TBS Body Butter is the best for me.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* I' m in love w. body butter from TBS, I' ve just ordered 6 of them on sale:-Coconut

-Honey (I think it' s a special edition)

-Sesame

-Olive

-Mango

-Shea Butter

I can' t get enough of them....

I've never purchased anything from The Body Shop. I need to! My husband and I love bath products. We smelled almost everything the last time we were there. The SA sprayed my feet with something, too, which was somewhat refreshing, but annoying later on. My flip flops were sliding everywhere.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 28, 2006)

I make my own using shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil, and fragrance from Nature's Garden. A much requested favorite during holiday time


----------



## daqueen112 (Jun 28, 2006)

I love Body Shop Coconut as well. It smells so good.


----------



## htlheinz (Jun 28, 2006)

I found this great e-company for all body products with over 600 scents of anything and everything you could ever want. There products are top quailty. www.mmucosmetics.com.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *htlheinz* I found this great e-company for all body products with over 600 scents of anything and everything you could ever want. There products are top quailty. www.mmucosmetics.com. I have heard good things about them too.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jun 30, 2006)

Shea body butter and Strawberry Body butter from the body shop are the bestbody butters you can use. Their not oily and you dont even have to wear perfume over em because the scent is fairly noticable. I love it!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *htlheinz* I found this great e-company for all body products with over 600 scents of anything and everything you could ever want. There products are top quailty. www.mmucosmetics.com. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 3, 2006)

My fave right now is TBS Grapeseed. I love how smooth it leaves my skin. I use it with the exfoliator and the shower gel.


----------

